
With Facebook No Longer a Secret Weapon, Egypt’s Protesters Turn to Signal - etiam
https://theintercept.com/2016/04/26/facebook-no-longer-secret-weapon-egypts-protesters-turn-signal/
======
subliminalpanda
All Egpyt has to do is to block Singal's servers IPs and effectively take it
offline.

This is what Gulf regimes already do (I know for sure it's blocked in UAE and
Oman since I have tried).

Signal with a built in tor client that automatically bridges using obfs would
be extremely powerful. A lock screen that destroys messages after x number of
attempts is a good bonus (similar to threema).

